
Jai Programming Language - based2
https://inductive.no/jai/
======
craftoman
I have lost count of how many new programming languages appear on HN per
month. (I'm sorry, I had to say this I hope I didn't offend anyone)

------
blacksqr
"jai compiler – not released yet"

